# Checked my trail cameras



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Pulled my cards on 1/1 and was surprised how many bucks I saw, had a video of 2- 8 points sparring a little and had a big 10 point that I haven't seen all year. My buck tag is filled but my daughter wants to go with the muzzle loader on Saturday, not sure how long we will last at 0 degree forecast for Saturday. Good luck to anybody that goes.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

We pulled our cameras over Thanksgiving weekend since I don't like leaving them out during gun season but we put them back out during the 2nd weekend of gun. We'll pull the cards sometime during ML season and will probably add new batteries and empty cards then leave 1 or 2 out until Turkey season.
I'm kind of curios as to what is on those cameras. I haven't heard of anyone else killing any of the better bucks out where we hunt.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

my target buck shed! so next on the list is an old buck with a unique rack


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad to hear they still have their horns. I hunt two different small area in warren county. On one of them I saw 10 deer during muzzleloader season last year, a couple bruiser, no horns. My trail cam in that area had a whole lot of deer pics, no horns, several that you could see that their horns had already dropped. 
According to my hunting buddy, who owns the other property I hunt, the bucks still had horns on the other property. Would be terrible to think you shot a doe, to discover it was 150 class buck that had already shed.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I pull my cameras before gun season and put them back out after the second season also, and pull them again right before turkey season.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Decided to head out to the hunting spot check on the quad. With all this cold we wanted to make sure it would start after sitting for the last few weeks. After fighting to get the frozen shed door open we got the quad started, no problem. Since we made the trip we decided to check our cameras.
Checked camera #1






























I had about 75 deer pics about 1/3 are bucks. Unfortunately we had about 8/9 coyote pics and 1 had this pair.
1 pic had kids. I especially hated to see this. Not so much because I have no idea of who these kids are or because they're walking around out in my hunting spot but more because when I got to camera #2 on the other side of the farm, it was missing. I find that so discouraging and demotivating for even wanting to hunt. It was a cheap camera so it's not the money, it the principle.
My buddy pulled his cameras and one camera is pretty well hidden and all was well. His other camera is on a field edge and out in the open. We were both surprised when we saw it was still there. When my buddy got home he sent me a text and said even though his camera was still there, someone did take the card out of it.
My 1 remaining camera is still in the woods and I was going to just leave out until turkey season but now I think I'm going to bring it home after ML season.
I hate thieves.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Man that stinks crappiedude. I just don't get why people are so evil. Can't leave evidence of their illegal activity I guess.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...not much worse then a scroungie, low down thief.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

A well hidden camera covering an obvious camera in a suspect area will reveal your thief. I have some old broken cameras & use them as decoys. It has worked for me twice & I've never had another issue.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

T-180 said:


> A well hidden camera covering an obvious camera in a suspect area will reveal your thief. I have some old broken cameras & use them as decoys. It has worked for me twice & I've never had another issue.


That's a good idea however we don't have any junk decoys. On occasions we will get pics of other hunters and we know they see the cameras because the pics are taken when they are looking at the camera. On one of the properties there are other guys who have permission to hunt there too but we stay away from the areas they hunt and for the most part they stay away from us. Like us 1 guy has hunted there for almost 40 years and the owner is always amazed that we've never met each other. I'm going to talk to some of the guys who live out there and see if anyone knows who was back there but more than likely no one will either know or will say anything.
Every 3-5 years we find something missing and from what we hear via the hunting grapevine it's always a local but there's never any real proof and nothing ever come of it. I used to make my own hang on treestands and people would steal them on occasion. Fact is we had a shed full of them and if they would have asked I would have just given them one. It used to take longer to rehang a stand than to build one.
I'll have to send a few text out to some of the other guys on neighboring farms and let them know we have a thief in the neighbor hood again. Damn, this takes a lot of fun out of hunting.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice looking bucks yes it sucks about your camera. I have been there too so far I have had 3 stolen. So now I put them all in lock boxes.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Harry1959 said:


> Glad to hear they still have their horns. .


If they had horns they would never drop them


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I saw this post and decided to go pull some cards. I was going to wait until next week. This guy just showed.








Hoping to see him before I freeze solid in the morning.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Lundy said:


> If they had horns they would never drop them


Ha Ha Ha...... lol 
In one of your posts you said something like .... the colder the better for muzzleloader season.
I’m really thinking about going tomorrow morning. Was wondering how many of you guys are actually going to get in a tree before daylight with temps below zero. I’ve gone many times with it around ten degrees, don’t remember it ever being this cold during a gun season


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I admit to be old and requiring comfort. Once I quit bowhunting 15 years ago most of my gun hunting was performed from home made box blinds with comfy office chairs, windows, carpeting and a heater. 

I only got cold going to and from the stand. Once in the blind I would stay from daylight to dark in comfort. The boys love to come out and play when it gets cold.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Harry1959 said:


> Was wondering how many of you guys are actually going to get in a tree before daylight with temps below zero


My partner said it's too cold for him in the morning so we'll wait till maybe the afternoon hunt or maybe just wait until Sunday, I'm good either way. For the most part we hunt on the ground this time of year but if it warms up a little I may try a treestand.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Few more bucks I had pics of.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob,

Will the buck in the last picture feel the need to go to your outhouse this weekend?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

He's more than welcome to stop by. Earlier the better. It's gonna cost him to use it though.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful bucks! Me and my buddy are going in the morning. Ladder stands. I will stay until I’m shivering. My younger buddy has only killed one deer, I think he will get one tomorrow, other than the cold it will be a great morning to hunt.
Unfortunately I just found out am losing 1 of my two hunting areas. I’ve been hunting it for 25 years, and only me. Owner is selling it. He doesn’t hunt. At least I’m fortunate to still have another farm to hunt.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Those are some great pics Lundy! Good Luck to everyone who goes out Saturday-gonna be a chilly one.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

a lot of nice bucks there Lundy, several of my hunting buddies have gone to the heated hunting blinds, good luck to anybody that goes, we canceled for today and hoping to go tomorrow.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Those were pictures over a 4-5 years. The dates were wrong on some of my cameras. Many of those bucks met their demise.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Mr. Wiggles is still holding bone..


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I checked a couple cams this past weekend & there were 2 younger bucks with racks in place. Also saw two very large bucks while driving around on Sunday that had their bone. Central part of state. I filled my buck tag but my boys are still trying to get out.


----------

